# Just bought my first handgun-recommended cleaning oil, etc?



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

I just bought a Sig P226 9mm and a Walther P22. What are some of the cleaning kits you would recommend? New here and this is a great site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hooples general cleaning kit then buy the swabs and brushes needed


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I just picked up some Hoppe's boresnakes after reading rave reviews about them on another site. I am impressed with them so far, although I will still pull out the toothbrush & other materials for a thorough cleaning once in awhile. I think they are worth having in the cleaning kit.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Boresnakes. :mrgreen:


----------

